# question on remoted job



## lhoang01 (Feb 11, 2016)

Speaking to remote job, I am wondering how you are able to manage your time to do the training, which is in the core office hours time (8-5) "mandatory", while maintain the actual full time job going on?


----------



## rhh03 (Feb 11, 2016)

With my current remote position training was very minimum.  It took less than 30 minutes to show us how the system worked and expectations. I currently work a full-time position (8-5p). So I work my remote position in the morning (4a-5:30a) & evening (6:30p-9p). On the weekend I will work no more than 8 hrs combined on Saturday & Sunday.  Now if your remote position has a long term training you may have find a second remote position as your part-time position.  It really just depends on the company you are working for.  Also, some remote companies do not want you to work any other positions while working for them.  So be careful about mentioning having another full-time or part-time job.


----------



## lhoang01 (Feb 11, 2016)

rhh03 said:


> With my current remote position training was very minimum.  It took less than 30 minutes to show us how the system worked and expectations. I currently work a full-time position (8-5p). So I work my remote position in the morning (4a-5:30a) & evening (6:30p-9p). On the weekend I will work no more than 8 hrs combined on Saturday & Sunday.  Now if your remote position has a long term training you may have find a second remote position as your part-time position.  It really just depends on the company you are working for.  Also, some remote companies do not want you to work any other positions while working for them.  So be careful about mentioning having another full-time or part-time job.



Thanks for the good point you shared, this is my first job offer so I must be careful and reach out seeking for advices. This position is pretty much 40 hrs weekly and 3 week long training. I understand some remote companies want you to devote your time to their position. However if there is a schedule conflict there, do the remote company expect us to quit our job and work for them? "Just a crazy thought in my mind"


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 11, 2016)

Its how it works with any job. You made a commitment to work hours XYZ. If you want a second part time job if they don't jive you need to choose which one you want to keep. Seems a lot of people want remote work because they think they can create their own schedule. There are positions like that but many have very strict schedules just like with an office job.


----------

